# Call all Sicura owners!



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

I've collected Sicura's for some time now and although I am aware of their popularity (after battling on eBay) I haven't seen many mentions within the WUS community.

I thought I would create a post to see who else shares my love of the brand.

Here's my current trio (whittled down collection ?):










P.S. - before anyone chirps in with the old "you only like them because of their link to Breitling". I don't collect them for that reason; I collect them because they have an interesting heritage and because they look awesome! (IMO).

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Roland Ranfft (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Matt,



Matt_wool83 said:


> before anyone chirps in with the old "you only like them because of their link to Breitling"


Indeed, on ebay almost every Sicura is offered as Breitling in disguise, and too many believe this nonsense. Unfortunately this makes them more expensive than necessary.

One can't deny that Sicura was more successful than Breitling. They earned with low budget watches the money to buy Breitling, and not vice versa. The almost only possible reason for this success is that they best met the (pretty strange) taste of the 70s. Some are even ugly enough to regard them as beauties, and who ever loves this style, can't pass one or the other Sicura despite the relatively high prices.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

I have not yet found a leather bracelet that I like


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

junkman said:


> I have not yet found a leather bracelet that I like


I think a nice dark brown vintage leather strap would look good on it.


----------



## Harry Keogh (May 15, 2012)

I bought a non-running Sicura recently and it's currently with a watchmaker. Hopefully I'll be getting it back tomorrow. I'll try and get a photo up as it's a great looking watch.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Harry Keogh said:


> I bought a non-running Sicura recently and it's currently with a watchmaker. Hopefully I'll be getting it back tomorrow. I'll try and get a photo up as it's a great looking watch.


I've bought quite a few non-runners and (most of the time) fixed them up and moved them on. If its got the usual EB8800 movement then any decent watchmaker should be able to service/fix. The only movement I've struggled with is the EB8470 because of the lack of parts.


----------



## Harry Keogh (May 15, 2012)

Yes, turns out it was quite a simple repair. The crystal was also polished and it looks really nice now.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

I had that model and loved it. Yet another one I wish I hadn't have flipped. I had it on a black leather tropic strap with red stitching.


----------



## Harry Keogh (May 15, 2012)

I just popped it on this strap when I got in today. Works quite well but I may have a look for something else during the week. This was a nice find, the watch was just under the counter in an antiques shop. The owner hadn't put it up for sale as it wasn't running and sold it to me for what I felt was a fair price. As much as I love the internet I prefer hunting out watches in the wild so to speak.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Harry Keogh said:


> I just popped it on this strap when I got in today. Works quite well but I may have a look for something else during the week. This was a nice find, the watch was just under the counter in an antiques shop. The owner hadn't put it up for sale as it wasn't running and sold it to me for what I felt was a fair price. As much as I love the internet I prefer hunting out watches in the wild so to speak.


That's brilliant. I think hunting watches in the wild is going up be my next step.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi. I just purchased a sicura chrono off the interweb. it is missing a bezel. does anyone have any ideas on where to find a replacement one (or at least one that would fit?)


----------



## Shum (May 24, 2013)

I found me a little Sicura in the bottom of a trash pile. It's in need of som internal cleaning but it's really wacky and the wristband is integrated into the case.

Am I rich now....?


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I doubt it - looks like a ladies' model from here with a tiny movement whose main value these days (unfortunately!) comes from the gold case and bracelet. If it even has one of those.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Shum (May 24, 2013)

Hartmut Richter said:


> I doubt it - looks like a ladies' model from here with a tiny movement whose main value these days (unfortunately!) comes from the gold case and bracelet. If it even has one of those.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Back under the trash pile then...

Sicura does have something other brands lack and it's that specila styling so the extra value isn't all in the name for me. And even this little ladies watch is a little different.


----------



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

This is my SICURA jump hour


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

That's quite an interesting style. I presume that D means "date" (in the conventional place at 3:00) and H means "hour". Obviously, the hour disc is smaller since it comes from the centre whereas the date disc moves round the rim. But through a design trick (adding the letters), the two windows look the same size and the same position relative to the centre! Very neat!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Shum (May 24, 2013)

It's a great looking watch for sure.

Is it really a jump hour watch though? It looks like the hour wheel is moving all the time and doesn't jump.


----------



## eddiesleftfoot (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, got this not so long ago. Originally on an expanding bracelet but will probably put a Nato on it. I've cleaned it up a fair bit but would like to have got a new glass but was told I couldn't get one.

Do you know what model it is and what year (approx) it may be from?


----------



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

this is a lady sicura, 17 jewels nacklace watch, still trying to find more informtion about it,


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry, I'm not a Sicura expert but I would very much bet it's from the late sixties or seventies. Since the three coloured bars are in the "countdown range" (i.e. from 45-60, or -15 to 0 rather than 0 to 15), my hunch is that it was intended to assist with sailing regattas. Could be wrong, though.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

Hartmut Richte,

I bought it for 50 cent when I saw it as the 4 stones , any idea , are they real diamond?

Helio


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

On a Patek or a Vacheron, I'd say: No doubt! On a Sicura.....

If you are in doubt, try to scratch some metal with them. I have an idea, however, that you will end up disappointed.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

eddiesleftfoot said:


> View attachment 1172465
> 
> 
> Hi, got this not so long ago. Originally on an expanding bracelet but will probably put a Nato on it. I've cleaned it up a fair bit but would like to have got a new glass but was told I couldn't get one.
> ...


I've got one of those in the collection. It's the 400m automatic diver (unless you've got the cheaper manual) from around 1969.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello all! Does anyone know where to find a bezel for this watch?


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh dear! Fleabay, donor watch or if you are very lucky, a parts supplier would be the best bet IMO.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Oh dear! Fleabay, donor watch or if you are very lucky, a parts supplier would be the best bet IMO.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I see nothing on the bay... do you have any ideas of a "parts supplier"?


----------



## Shum (May 24, 2013)

Here is my beautiful Sicura Jump Hour watch.








Little rougher on the inside but works like a charm.


----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

Shum said:


> Is it really a jump hour watch though? It looks like the hour wheel is moving all the time and doesn't jump.


As I'm sure you've noticed from your own it is a jump hour but the hour wheel starts moving a few minutes before the hour as can be seen from the time shown on the OPs watch.


----------



## Shum (May 24, 2013)

Mirius said:


> As I'm sure you've noticed from your own it is a jump hour but the hour wheel starts moving a few minutes before the hour as can be seen from the time shown on the OPs watch.


Yup att 55 minutes it starts to turn then jumps. It works backwards as well but only att the 55 minute mark.

One nice funktion is that when you change the time backwards it will change the date every rotation of the minute disc so you do not need to forward the time 24 hours to change the date.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like a Baumgartner Cal. 582:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Baumgartner 582(digital,CLD)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Shum (May 24, 2013)

Thanks Hartmut that was interesting. They have taken a cheap 1 jewel pin leaver movement and made it into a 17 jewel upmarket model. 

I wonder what luxurious watch had the 25 jewel version!!!


----------



## JasonM (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi all, not often a visitor to WUS but am quite active on the 2 UK forums, Ive just rescued this Sicura Jogging, bought at a watch fair as a non runner, after some fettling by my watchie its now all running perfectly, for those who dont know, its a sort of chronostop, the orange hands in the middle ( its one piece with 2 pointers ) are slaved to the minute hand but when the top button is pressed they ( it ) 'flyback' to the 12 position and you can read elapsed minutes off on the scale, the middle crown turns the internal bezel and the bottom one sets the hands and winds the watch...As usual there is wear to the case showing the base metal construction..... Not exactly haute horology but caught my interest for a while!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice rescue. Here's mine (that I'm unfortunately having to sell):


----------



## JasonM (Aug 27, 2007)

I see there were different versions of this then.... What are they worth if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

JasonM said:


> I see there were different versions of this then.... What are they worth if you dont mind me asking?


I currently have mine up for sale on the Sales Forum if you want to take a look. It isn't in as good condition as yours though.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thought I'd post a few pictures of the current Sicura clan before they get split up (unfortunately a couple of them are up for sale). The very latest catch (my Sicura "Grail") is in the middle.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I need your help in learning more about the below Sicura watch that i came across a couple of days back. The seller insists that this watch is an original and is about 50-60 years old.

It would be great if someone can confirm if its an original watch and what should be an appropriate price for this watch


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to the Sicura thread. I must be honest I haven't seen many of these and have certainly not owned one. However I do know that this model has a frilled outer bezel (normally gold coloured) and the original automatic movement is the Ronda-matic. I would certainly ask for a pic of the movement which will give you a slight indication to originality. 

As for price - WUS doesn't like talking about valuations sonic you want to PM me I don't mind giving you an opinion. 

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keep in mind that these were cheap watches, really from
The low end of the market, so don't fall for all that "Breitling" blahblah, usually connected with these watches. (Yes, I know, Sicura earned the bucks that finally bought broke Breitling in the 1980s, but still, this doesn't turn a Sicura into a Breitling ;-))

Regards
Tomcat


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarGuyR35 (Feb 26, 2013)

I like to think Sicura "sacrificed" itself to save Breitling


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Welcome to the Sicura thread. I must be honest I haven't seen many of these and have certainly not owned one. However I do know that this model has a frilled outer bezel (normally gold coloured) and the original automatic movement is the Ronda-matic. I would certainly ask for a pic of the movement which will give you a slight indication to originality.
> 
> As for price - WUS doesn't like talking about valuations sonic you want to PM me I don't mind giving you an opinion.
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt and sorry for the delay in my reply.

Here is a picture of the watch moment. Please share your thoughts:


----------



## Shum (May 24, 2013)

Look at this beauty!








Well it is a ladies model and yes it is a quartz model but what a model!

Just popped in a new battery and of it went.


----------



## Mryannakis (Mar 13, 2014)

Finally get to add to this thread, I haven't seen any like this without colour on the outside dial. Very happy with this globetrotter I picked up at a vintage shop from a collector.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Mryannakis: lovely. Cool. Love it!

What movement has it got? Do you happen to know?

And can you tell us a little bit about the 'GMT' and 'NYC' hands? I take it they are connected, right? Can they be set independently from the rest of the watch?

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Glad someone else has one of these. I have the manual version and have recently sold a NOS auto version.

My manual:








Recently sold NOS auto:








The globetrotter is definitely high in my to 5 favourite Sicuras. Never seen one with a silver outer bezel (does it look original or do you thing the paint has come off? - NOT A CRITICISM).

The movement in the auto is usually a Brevets but they sometimes came with Ronda-matic movements.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Also the NYC was usually attached to the hour hand and the GMT sat separately on top. Both have to be manually set but removing the hands.


----------



## Mryannakis (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not sure about the bezel, generally the watch is in good condition so it seems odd the colour would fade in just this section. Also would the numbers show wear? Not sure. Thinking of getting a new band however the silver throws me off, thinking of a dark blue leather similar to the style in your first picture.


----------



## Mryannakis (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Tomcat, don't know much about movements, extremely amateur collector just getting into vintage watches. Hoping to learn, kind of scared to open it really!


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey

Matt, maybe its just me but I can see the pictures. Interested - I just bought a GMT 400 from another WUS regular.

Best

Mark


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Its probably because its an old thread WUS will have deleted the pics. Here's my current collection (although I've had many others:


----------



## Mazni (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi guys! I'm new in the forum because i inherited what seems to be a very old Sicura pocket watch. I can't find any infos on the web, so i'm coming here to get some help if possible, as i'm not a biggest clock fan but i really like antique stuff (I'm not interested on sell the piece btw, just curious about how unique and interesting it is). I will post some pics now, and any provided info will be really useful! Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Here's my contribution to the Sicura thread.

I bought it off eBay just because I thought it was attractive.

It was advertised as a 'Sicura (Breitling)', but I did my research before buying and knew what the true relationship was.









I've never seen a similar one (I must trawl through this thread and check) and I think it's a great watch.

I sometimes think I should move it on as I have a fair few watches, but whenever I get it out and look at it or wear it, it goes back in the box.

M


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

That's an interesting one Snowman. Very cool. _Very_ like the Omega seamaster Mariner. Lawsuit like. 







Only with extra screws.  A French "homage" as it were... I've never seen a Sicura like yours. Nice catch Sir. 

PS looks good on the blue strap. I like the blue dial too. TBH It looks nicer than the Omega to my eyes and I have one of the omegas. Hmmm. Must break out the magic markers. (cue sound of Omega lovers everywhere hunting me down. )


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks - I'd never seen that Omega before, but it is similar (There's a 'touch' of Royal Oak about them both too).

I've never managed to capture the dial properly, but it's metallic and looks really good in the metal.

M.


----------



## Datreedude (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello all,
I just got mine back from a cleaning, but was unable to find a crystal, so will have to show it with the crack that it still has.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking good. Love the Satellite!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Took some update pics of the bullhead..


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just been going through my repair box. Think I've definitely got a Sicura problem!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

New arrivals...not one but TWO 1976 Sicura VIP 2000 Solar LCD's


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations,here is mine


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

marko14 said:


> Congratulations,here is mine


Nice Submarine! That's one model I've never managed to hang onto. Love that classic design.


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks,it's one of my first watches,tritium lume is superb,and the sound of mechanism,briliant,i love it.


----------



## redmgb (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello folks, am new to the forum, and only signed up as saw this thread, and thought I would share my 1975 Bullhead with its original strap!


----------



## redmgb (Dec 10, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to F11, redmgb.
Don't keep us waiting too long for those pics!
(they have not shown up, if you uploaded them.)

Edit- Ah, it is there now! Very nice, although also very BIG!!!


----------



## redmgb (Dec 10, 2014)

Cheers bobbee, it certainly isn't a dainty piece  happy to say it has never had anything new, not even a strap  sat in a drawer for almost 40 years.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

redmgb said:


> Hello folks, am new to the forum, and only signed up as saw this thread, and thought I would share my 1975 Bullhead with its original strap!


Snap! Mine says hello. Welcome to the forum and the Sicura thread.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

I still can't believe that I'm typing this but I've managed to find another Sicura Safari. I was depressed for a long time after stupidly letting my last one go; however the unicorn horn has returned AND it has it's original Victorinox blade. I can hand on heart say - this will NEVER leave me . I may one day have it touched up and restored but for now I'm happy to enjoy its rough and ready good looks. Enjoy!


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Excellent find! Surely a future "curio" watch that will find itself included in museums and vintage watch books.
Congrats.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

bobbee said:


> Excellent find! Surely a future "curio" watch that will find itself included in museums and vintage watch books.
> Congrats.


I certainly hope so! It got that "weird and wonderful" edge that I think attracts most watch lovers towards collecting "vintage" watches.


----------



## gkcousar (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello Sicura watch fanatics,

I have stumbled upon this thread while researching Breitling threads and I am already hooked on the retro designs.

Classy looking watches at exceptionally good value prices.

I'll be on the look out for a few of them.

Cheers all. Happy hunting.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

gkcousar said:


> Hello Sicura watch fanatics,
> 
> I have stumbled upon this thread while researching Breitling threads and I am already hooked on the retro designs.
> 
> ...


Welcome!! Always glad to hear someone being positive about the brand . Be warned though it's a slippery slope!

If you need any advice on any of the models (although I'm not an expert) feel free to PM me.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

These are my 4 Sicura watches. Love the brand for the brand. Awesome watches!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

ntfromto said:


> These are my 4 Sicura watches. Love the brand for the brand. Awesome watches!
> View attachment 2974882
> View attachment 2974890
> View attachment 2974898
> View attachment 2974906


That's a GORGEOUS line up!


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank You.


----------



## David Holt (Sep 3, 2014)

This may be one thread that I will regret seeing...or my wallet will regret. Interesting vintage styles...wow.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Latest group shot of the Sicura lineup. Still need to get the stainless VIP Solar repaired and find a new home for the black VIP solar. Other than that the rest are firmly placed for the rest of my WIS days.


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Call all Sicura owners*

I love Sicura...


----------



## Rodiow (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Call all Sicura owners*

Is this one allowed....?


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Call all Sicura owners*



Rodiow said:


> Is this one allowed....?
> View attachment 3368986


Yeah why not!


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Call all Sicura owners*

ive had this one for a while










and ive just bought this one










so a bit of old and a bit of new


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

YEAH!!!! Its back and fully restored. Find another one of these - I dare ya!


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

cool one !


----------



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

Helioshiye said:


> This is my SICURA jump hour
> View attachment 1165784
> View attachment 1165785


i know this is an old thread, but just wondering if you know what size strap do these take? Im thinking of getting a mesh strap, so I wont be able to modify it if its slightly too big, and I havent received my watch in the mail yet, so cant measure it. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## blaw (Sep 3, 2009)

I have the double crown model illustrated below (Google pic, not my watch, which is in a box somewhere). It was an estate sale purchase that I've never worn because it loses too many minutes a day for comfort (~15, I think), and so, out of sight, out of mind. But seeing all the pics here is cool and now I feel obliged to make the most of my Sicura. Newb question for you guys: are these easy to service, typically? Thanks!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

blaw said:


> I have the double crown model illustrated below (Google pic, not my watch, which is in a box somewhere). It was an estate sale purchase that I've never worn because it loses too many minutes a day for comfort (~15, I think), and so, out of sight, out of mind. But seeing all the pics here is cool and now I feel obliged to make the most of my Sicura. Newb question for you guys: are these easy to service, typically? Thanks!
> View attachment 5659706


Quick get it out of the drawer and enjoy it!!! I've had quite a few examples of that model - they have great wrist presence. 
Most say its not worth servicing the EB movements because they're tricky and deemed to be cheap and crappy. I've had some of my Sicuras serviced but others I've just sourced NOS movements and replaced them (much cheaper option). This particular model came in manual and automatic so that would also determine if a service is a viable option over movement replacement.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Some very interesting Sicura's you guys have posted and great collections. After looking at all the Sicura's in this thread it seems that although they were relatively cheap watches the dials have held up fairly well over the years.

Here are some pics of my one and only vintage Sicura. It is in decent shape and actually looks a lot better in hand than in the pictures below. It has a 1239 RAX Ronda-Matic 21 jewel movement although the dial says 17 jewels. It's fairly large at 36mm w/o crown and 42mm counting the crown. I prefer it on the leather strap but it did come with the original stainless Sicura band. The simplicity of this one is appealing to me but now I'm on the hunt for one of the multi colored Sicura's like you guys have shown. I really like the fluorescent orange tip on the second hand and the dial and bezel are more of a dark charcoal than a black.

It holds a special place in my collection as it was the first vintage watch of my watch collection.


----------



## Grimtech (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Matt_wool83 and Blaw,


Hi there i also have the same double crown watch in the images in your above posts.
I was wondering if you could tell me what the lower crown does?


I registered on the forum as yours are the only images of my watch that I could find.


On mine the lower sliver colored crown spins on the stem when your turn it.


My upper crown winds the mainspring when turned clock wise, and when the crown is pulled out and turned anti clockwise it advances the hands.


Does the watch have a rapid date advance function?


thank you


----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

Grimtech said:


> Hi Matt_wool83 and Blaw,
> 
> Hi there i also have the same double crown watch in the images in your above posts.
> I was wondering if you could tell me what the lower crown does?
> ...


Hi and welcome!

The lower crown should turn the inner bezel. If it just spins then either bezel or stem have probably stripped some teeth.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Grimtech said:


> Hi Matt_wool83 and Blaw,
> 
> Hi there i also have the same double crown watch in the images in your above posts.
> I was wondering if you could tell me what the lower crown does?
> ...


Hi,

Sorry but Mirius is incorrect about the bottom crown. When turned it should lock the outer bezel in place. This model did not have an inner rotating bezel. If the crown doesn't tighten when turned then the notch on the stem has worn away. A common occurrence with this model.

The quickset date depends on which movement is in your watch. This model came with a manual EB and an auto BFG. Only the auto had partial quickset (by winding the movement back from 12 to 9 and then advancing past 12). I personally don't like to use that function though as I never wind a movement back.

Matt


----------



## Grimtech (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you very much Gentlemen, 
Indeed the lower crown itself is what appears to spin, but the stem it is mounted to stays stationary. The head of the crown has been worn away enough by shirt cuffs etc to reveal the head of the stem.
My outer bezel turns in either direction cleanly, but without any hint of indexing, but with a enough friction so as to just about stay in the position it has been adjusted to.

Mine has the automatic BFG movement - and I shall be steering well clear of winding the movement back, thanks.

Mine keeps excellent time, having barely lost 15 seconds in the last 6 days.


Thanks again for the assistance!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Grimtech said:


> Thank you very much Gentlemen,
> Indeed the lower crown itself is what appears to spin, but the stem it is mounted to stays stationary. The head of the crown has been worn away enough by shirt cuffs etc to reveal the head of the stem.
> My outer bezel turns in either direction cleanly, but without any hint of indexing, but with a enough friction so as to just about stay in the position it has been adjusted to.
> 
> ...


No problem at all! Sounds like yours is in great condition (apart from the locking bezel crown). Hope you enjoy it!

I shoudve explained myself better in my previous post. The locking bezel crown does indeed rotate around a fixed stem. There should be a metal notch/lip on the crown. When the c crown is turned it wedges the bezel in place. Easy to see how it wears away over time.


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

Recently picked up this beauty. She was just serviced and in almost mint condition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

billyp7718 said:


> Recently picked up this beauty. She was just serviced and in almost mint condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says "Hi"!










Great catch! I've got a NOS Globetrotter case and some spare movements - just trying to find the GMT/NYC hands to complete it.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Love my Sicuras!

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Mine says "Hi"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a cool watch. Wore it at the airport yesterday on this strap and had two people ask me what it was.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliindetroit (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Call all Sicura owners*

Here is my jump hour Sicura.


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

Love this, but selling on Ebay. Time for someone else to enjoy.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

New additions to the Sicura stable:

Sicura Flightmaster. The dial is worn to say the least but I think it looks cool!










A pair of Globetrotters! Putting one up for sale I think or maybe both...


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

Matt_wool83 said:


> New additions to the Sicura stable:
> 
> Sicura Flightmaster. The dial is worn to say the least but I think it looks cool!
> 
> ...


I like the Pepsi style bezel on these. Nice pick up BTW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

billyp7718 said:


> I like the Pepsi style bezel on these. Nice pick up BTW
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. That's what attracted me to them.


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

billyp7718 said:


> I like the Pepsi style bezel on these. Nice pick up BTW
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Wearing mine this afternoon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just found 2, YES 2!!! more Safaris to add to the collection. Including a mega rare MG 50th anniversary dial! So chuffed to have one Safari let alone 3!!!!!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

I've just landed the Sicura mother load! A guy on Chronotrader approached me and said that he amassed some Sicura's years back and they've been sat in a drawer. As he doesn't think much of Sicura he wanted rid so I had the lot! 










Some will be up for sale soon so keep an eye out 👍


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Picked up recently. Appears to be keeping solid time - I'll log it on toolwatch this evening out of curiosity.
Fairly solid condition, although it shows a tell-tale "ring-around-the crown" on the lower crown which locks the bezel. That's OK - I'll never need to move it.

Update: Toolwatch check looked amazing! I'm pretty baffled . . .in a good way. I didn't give it a full 24 hrs, but the variance at 18 hours puts this as the most accurate watch I own.


Sicura
Super 400+1.2 seconds a day

Wish the manual wind had a quick date set.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Juno85 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi,

New here so please be kind!

I picked up an unusual sicura. Searched the net for a similar example wth no luck. 
So I bought it. Never mind how much but I liked it for the the aesthetics and has a super patina. This is a submariner but the hands are drifterent to most. I think better looking. A smaller watch at 35mil. 

Can anyone shed any light on this example? I know it's not a Rolex, but I think she's a beaut.


----------



## Juno85 (Jun 3, 2016)

And it says in fine writing on the dial '2323'
???


----------



## Juno85 (Jun 3, 2016)

One more pic


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice watch! If you paid too much for it that's probably the same for most of us. Can't see it changing unless all potential buyers boycott ebay listings falsely claiming their Sicura is a Breitling, or ebay band the false wording.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I am getting so absolutely sick of these con-artists calling Sicuras "breitlings", please, if anyone is happy to do what I have been doing, get onto ebay and start reporting some of these listings. Maybe we can put an end to their lies?









After clicking on "Report Item", this is the category process.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Back on track, perhaps Matt_wool83 knows more about this one than I do. I'm not even sure what this one is called, and I've only seen it on Instagram in a friend's feed. It's definitely quirky and unusual, and I'm not sure which market Sicura manufactured it for. Perhaps they're all still sitting unworn in a warehouse somewhere and never got properly marketed. Still, I love it!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

fiskadoro said:


> Back on track, perhaps Matt_wool83 knows more about this one than I do. I'm not even sure what this one is called, and I've only seen it on Instagram in a friend's feed. It's definitely quirky and unusual, and I'm not sure which market Sicura manufactured it for. Perhaps they're all still sitting unworn in a warehouse somewhere and never got properly marketed. Still, I love it!
> 
> View attachment 8584314


As far as I can't tell (not seen any co create evidence) this was one of the later / modern Sicura models (possibly 80's). I've seen a few NOS stock examples listed on eBay over the years and all tend to be French sellers. I've also seen a few on Instagram like you with US owners (unsurprisingly) .

I'm woolley7 on Instagram by the way. This looks like a post from Wigglywigglyworm - is that your buddy?


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

I may be putting my life at risk here, but frankly I dont see the attraction to Sicura Watches. With a few exceptions. Like the Victorianox model. And a few of the other simpler more straight forward models.Otherwise too fussy..if not to say garish, for my taste. But thats the wonderful thing about watch collecting...there is room for all sorts of taste. So I have put in my 2 cents and by the by I live on Venus so I am hard to find at any given time. Sicura lovers , please dont take my remarks to heart and go on loving them as much as you do, for ever more.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Matt_wool83 said:


> I'm woolley7 on Instagram by the way. This looks like a post from Wigglywigglyworm - is that your buddy?


It's actually me (see sig)! The person on IG who I'd seen one of these before is your friend and mine, @bloodkrishnadatmaduncle in Hong Kong.

Thanks for the info, Matt. This one was from a French seller as you mentioned.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

fiskadoro said:


> It's actually me (see sig)! The person on IG who I'd seen one of these before is your friend and mine, @bloodkrishnadatmaduncle in Hong Kong.
> 
> Thanks for the info, Matt. This one was from a French seller as you mentioned.


Haha - sorry buddy I didn't read your sig! Glad to see you and Blood growing your Sicura collections! ??


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is my second one, a Sicura De Luxe.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

fiskadoro said:


> Back on track, perhaps Matt_wool83 knows more about this one than I do. I'm not even sure what this one is called, and I've only seen it on Instagram in a friend's feed. It's definitely quirky and unusual, and I'm not sure which market Sicura manufactured it for. Perhaps they're all still sitting unworn in a warehouse somewhere and never got properly marketed. Still, I love it!
> 
> View attachment 8584314


That looks like a yachting timer to me (though it isn't) , very nice example!


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

I have posted this one here before, but today the friend I acquired this from met up for a natter. He bought with him what he claims was the bracelet that came with the watch, that was a present from his parents in the seventies.
"Here you go, don't say I never give you anything", he said.

Wow! I love this band, and although I don't think it is Sicura issue, it goes so well with this watch.
The black inserts are plastic, and slightly raised "cushion-style".
What do you guys think?

Sorry for the poor pics, I am shattered today and a little shaky!
















Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

bobbee said:


> That looks like a yachting timer to me (though it isn't) , very nice example!


The World Clock - Time Zone Converter - USA - New York - New York vs USA - Illinois - Chicago,USA - Colorado - Denver,USA - California - Los Angeles,Australia - New South Wales - Sydney,New Zealand - Auckland,Netherlands - Ams

Have a look at the top 4 cities on this world time list.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

parrotandpitbull said:


> I may be putting my life at risk here, but frankly I dont see the attraction to Sicura Watches. With a few exceptions. Like the Victorianox model. And a few of the other simpler more straight forward models.Otherwise too fussy..if not to say garish, for my taste. But thats the wonderful thing about watch collecting...there is room for all sorts of taste. So I have put in my 2 cents and by the by I live on Venus so I am hard to find at any given time. Sicura lovers , please dont take my remarks to heart and go on loving them as much as you do, for ever more.


Hey buddy, different strokes and all that, it's okay!

Sicura are garish, or loud, or fussy. They are all those things, and they are so on purpose. Sicura built watches to catch your eye, and they do it in spades.

Love 'em or hate 'em, but you just CAN'T ignore 'em! 

Best, Bob.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SICURA BullHead


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

parrotandpitbull said:


> I may be putting my life at risk here, but frankly I dont see the attraction to Sicura Watches. With a few exceptions. Like the Victorianox model. And a few of the other simpler more straight forward models.Otherwise too fussy..if not to say garish, for my taste. But thats the wonderful thing about watch collecting...there is room for all sorts of taste. So I have put in my 2 cents and by the by I live on Venus so I am hard to find at any given time. Sicura lovers , please dont take my remarks to heart and go on loving them as much as you do, for ever more.


Don't worry buddy - like you say it's a weird and wonderful hobbie(obsession) we're all involved in here so we're bound to have differing tastes!

I appreciate the fact that most don't see the Sicura attraction and that's one of the reasons I started this thread. I receive some stupidly hostile remarks on other WUS threads so thought I'd create my own little Sicura idyll. Where us wacky, 70's design loving nutters had a place to share our pieces.

Hope you continue to look at the thread, even if it is a bit like looking at a car crash for you 🏻


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

jovani said:


> SICURA BullHead
> 
> View attachment 8779354


Awesome! I love that colour variation. My bullheads say "Hello!!"


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

bobbee said:


> I have posted this one here before, but today the friend I acquired this from met up for a natter. He bought with him what he claims was the bracelet that came with the watch, that was a present from his parents in the seventies.
> "Here you go, don't say I never give you anything", he said.
> 
> Wow! I love this band, and although I don't think it is Sicura issue, it goes so well with this watch.
> ...


Looks great on that band Bob! If it's an original Sicura I've never seen it but that doesn't mean anything. The outer parts of the links look like the original Sicura bracelet links so it could be!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

bobbee said:


> That looks like a yachting timer to me (though it isn't) , very nice example!


It's a more modern U.S. based variation of the Globetrotter model. The arrows move independently to track the listed cities. Very cool!


----------



## totya (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi fellow Sicura owners!

I'm a newbie here and about to buy a Sicura Solar. I noticed two version of the watch: the first one has the seconds displayed aligned to the top (like superscript), on the other one it is aligned to the bottom (subscript).

Are both versions real Sicuras? Is there any other difference between the two versions? In what period did Sicura produce the two version (if not at the same time)? etc.

Thank you!
Tamás


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

My only Sicura, I also had a MG 75 with a Valjoux movement, but the plated case let it down so it had to go. The Bullhead is a very nice watch, like the gold one shown above, I believe it's Valjoux powered too?


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

totya said:


> Hi fellow Sicura owners!
> 
> I'm a newbie here and about to buy a Sicura Solar. I noticed two version of the watch: the first one has the seconds displayed aligned to the top (like superscript), on the other one it is aligned to the bottom (subscript).
> 
> ...


Hi,

Sorry I'm not sure what you mean. The Sicura Solar VIP 2000 came in two case variations (stainless and black) but the seconds are the same on both. Here are mine...


----------



## totya (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi!

I'm still not allowed to post links, but if you go to post #59 in this topic (November 18th, 2014, by Matt_wool83) and look at the brochure in the background it has the seconds in superscript. Also if you search Google images for "sicura solar" you will find pictures of both variations.

I don't know why is this difference, is it two different version, or simply one is fake? I'd appreciate, if you guys have any info about this.


----------



## totya (Feb 24, 2017)

OK, so it was your post. :-d Sorry, I didn't check the username.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

totya said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm still not allowed to post links, but if you go to post #59 in this topic (November 18th, 2014, by Matt_wool83) and look at the brochure in the background it has the seconds in superscript. Also if you search Google images for "sicura solar" you will find pictures of both variations.
> 
> I don't know why is this difference, is it two different version, or simply one is fake? I'd appreciate, if you guys have any info about this.


Never noticed that! The modules in mine are definitely genuine so I would guess that there may have been two module variations. Never seen one with seconds like the one on my advert so could be a prototype.

May be worth checking on DWF (Digital Watch Forum) - the guys over there may know.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

totya said:


> OK, so it was your post. :-d Sorry, I didn't check the username.


Looks like the Studer and Sikato variations of the solar have the subscript seconds. Must be a module variation.


----------



## simplymod (Jul 3, 2010)

I have had many of them. Just cleaning some things of my notebooks desktop and about to toss this image file into my "watch ads" folder and saw your post, so thought I would share. They made some cool dials in their day....


----------



## fred.g (Aug 7, 2016)

I didn't see one of these posted so i thought id share mine, It's powered by the Rondamatic 1239 17 jewel swiss lever movement.


----------



## plaverty (Dec 2, 2011)

I was very surprised to see the watch below on ebay.















I bought it because the 22-Jewel Lemania Cal. 1340 movement had just been serviced. I had never seen a Lemania movement behind a Sicura dial. I looked very closely at the Sicura signature on the dial, and it is definitely the same as on all of the other posts on this thread.

Paul


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

plaverty said:


> I was very surprised to see the watch below on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 12335635
> View attachment 12335637
> ...


I've been looking for the Lemania model for a while. It's one of the few models that Sicura put decent movements in (as with the Valjoux models). Its also the only Sicura chrono version that I don't own 

I thought about this one but want to hold on for the model with inner rotating bezel. Plus this one has a replacement second hand. Still an awesome piece though - enjoy!!

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## karmadrome (Sep 10, 2017)

This is my newly aquired Sicura Chronograph. It's from 1979, my birth year, so it holds a special value for me. 

It is previously unworn, in mint condition, as it lay forgotten in a storage room for 38 years. I got it for a reasonable price off ebay. Its condition is almost pristine. Only the glass is a bit milky from the inside, which is probably due to the oil having evaporated over time and having left a residue on the inside of the glass. 

It's fully working and I'm stoked to be the first owner of a watch that is as old as me


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

400 Submarine


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

My funky, chunky hunk of Sicura awesomeness! Really dig that champagne dial and the faded orange minute hand; the second crown (2 'o clock) rotates the inner bezel and it runs like a champ.|>:-d The bracelet is not original...picked that up on the 'Bay...but it complements the case style fairly well.


----------



## karmadrome (Sep 10, 2017)

Found the perfect strap for my Sicura Chronograph: A Hirsch Rallye strap..









Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## C Carto (Feb 26, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> I am getting so absolutely sick of these con-artists calling Sicuras "breitlings", please, if anyone is happy to do what I have been doing, get onto ebay and start reporting some of these listings. Maybe we can put an end to their lies?
> 
> View attachment 8530586
> 
> ...


????? Modern 'Breitlings' were made by the Sicura factories after Sicura bought the Breitling name (no factories or tooling). The original Breitling company ceased to exist in 1979 when it collapsed. One would more accurately say that all modern 'Breitling' watches are really Sicura post 1979 it is just that the CEO decided that he wanted to sell their watches under the Breitling name and eventually drop the Sicura name! Way too many people with a downer on Sicura (Breitling) around here


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

C Carto said:


> ????? Modern 'Breitlings' were made by the Sicura factories after Sicura bought the Breitling name (no factories or tooling). The original Breitling company ceased to exist in 1979 when it collapsed. One would more accurately say that all modern 'Breitling' watches are really Sicura post 1979 it is just that the CEO decided that he wanted to sell their watches under the Breitling name and eventually drop the Sicura name! Way too many people with a downer on Sicura (Breitling) around here


Fair enough - as far as the company Sicura is concerned. However (all those watching on the sidelines), for the record, see also my (middle of the dicussion) reply on the subject here:

Marine-star 600ft Sicura/Breitling ? - Page 3

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Sine80 (Jan 17, 2019)

What model is this?


----------



## MrDo (Mar 31, 2016)

It's a satelitte. Not really a model number for those. Uses a Ronda-Matic movement.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks MrDo, we have more months and years old threads for you to get busy


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

MrDo said:


> It's a satelitte. Not really a model number for those. Uses a Ronda-Matic movement.


Nice! I've seen those around a couple of times but never known anything about them. Thanks for the info!


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

I managed to snag a Satellite on ebay (photos are from the seller). Also got a NOS dial. Anyone with a clue on where to get a new crystal?


----------



## karmadrome (Sep 10, 2017)

Finally found a decent bracelet for my 1979 F1 Chronograph - I love how the rivet style bracelet fits the watch.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

My Globetrotter








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotsman92 (Jan 11, 2020)

I saw a c1975 Sicura Marine Star advertised for £275 on the website of a UK pre owned watch seller. The watch itself was in fairly poorly condition (marked up bezel and case). 

For that model, particularly in a poor condition, what would be a fair price? My opinion and from other threads I have read is that it is massively overpriced and it puts me off buying any watches from this site. 

My interest in watches is fairly recent, so any replies appreciated.


----------



## Kbstru (Jan 21, 2021)

Has anyone ever seen this model? Any info?


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to Watchuseek! Your watch obviously has a Lemania movement, probably the Cal. 1341:






bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Lemania 1341







www.ranfft.de





...which would make it from the seventies.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## karmadrome (Sep 10, 2017)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Welcome to Watchuseek! Your watch obviously has a Lemania movement, probably the Cal. 1341:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you be sure? I have a Sicura chronograph with the same subdial layout and also 17 jewels, but in mine there's an EB8420 inside..


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

karmadrome said:


> How can you be sure? I have a Sicura chronograph with the same subdial layout and also 17 jewels, but in mine there's an EB8420 inside..


I doubt that you have an EB8420 chronograph with exactly that dial layout. Yours probably has the totaliser at 10:30, not at 9:00. More differences:

1. Lemania 1341 is an automatic chronograph, the EB8420 is manual (and it states "Automatic" on the dial)
2. Lemania 1341 had both chronograph second and minute hands from the centre, which is the case here
3. EB8420 rarely (if ever) comes with Incabloc shock proofing (and again, that's what it states on the dial)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## karmadrome (Sep 10, 2017)

Hartmut Richter said:


> I doubt that you have an EB8420 chronograph with exactly that dial layout. Yours probably has the totaliser at 10:30, not at 9:00. More differences:
> 
> 1. Lemania 1341 is an automatic chronograph, the EB8420 is manual (and it states "Automatic" on the dial)
> 2. Lemania 1341 had both chronograph second and minute hands from the centre, which is the case here
> ...


You're absolutely correct, thanks for the clarification! I should've looked a little closer at the image posted.


----------

